# Need to gain weight.. fast.



## Shadowgain (May 14, 2011)

Hey everyone, i'm tierd of been the 'skinny kid'. I'm 5"10 and only weight 8.4. I've asked my local docs for advice and they turned me away.

Before when i went to the gym i reached only 9 stone while on creatine, weight gain and the odd after workout shake the gym solt.

I need to gain weight, as i have no fat on me just muscle... i can lift a max of 75kg on the bench which is pretty decent for my weight.

I was just wondering if anyone could help me out with some cheap diet plans (i'm low on budget atm) or other ways with what shakes/tabs to buy (a few of my friends have being on prop hormones ect and they have had massive gains on them, just i don't trust the tabs to be honest + i have no weight to turn into muscle anymore)

Can anyone please help? I've reasearched on the web and half the sites you watch videos saying about awesome gains then you have to spend £60 straight up for a few documents!

I'm in urgent need for help as i'm wanting to join the navy (i'm up to my medical test which is on delay) this is because i need 9 stone (i aim to be atleast 10-12 for my height) for the navy..

Please, share your wisdom 

Sorry if i've posted in the wrong thread, i've only just joined - oh and i've quit for a while now just getting back into it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

welcome to uk-m 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/5071-formulating-your-diet-beginers.html

btw there is no quick fix .


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

eat ,eat ,eat and then eat again.Think about gainers if food a problem?


----------



## Shadowgain (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for the advice and links...

I guess there really is nothing that can help apart from eating right 

Looks like i'll have to post-phone the navy for a few more months and raid the fridge and supermarket


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

eat,eat,eat then eat some more,and after that eat again,then repeat

get some good honest clean food in you and if your not gaining well add more food,i know some people find it hard to gain weight but the bottom line is they probably aint getting enough food in them.

how about you post up a typical days meal plan up and i bet you there wll be room for improvment.

as long as you have an appitite and are able to eat 7/8 times a days you can/will reach your goals mate.

get that meal plan up and we'll take a butchers


----------



## Shadowgain (May 14, 2011)

I shall do that joe  I'll post one either tomorrow or monday and make a chart of what i've eaten on that day... thanks for the help guys


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Lift weights as heavy as you can.

Look up strong lifts 5x5 program, follow that to the letter.

drink a gallon of WHOLE milk a day on top of your normal food.

come back to us in a month.

if you're 5'10 and 116lbs its cuz u don't eat enough. Try the above, give it a whole month, and then come back saying you can't gain weight.

its not unheard of for really scrawny dudes to gain 25-30lbs in a month on this, yah some is fat but worry about cutting that off later.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

For decent weight gain nothing beats mince meat/eggs/milk/cheese/oats/bagel/pasta/potato/rice/quark/peanut butter/nuts/olive oil...............

All of the above costs peanuts to buy and you can make some quality meals from it!

Stick with 5-6 meals a day eg

Breakfast

3 yolk/6 egg whites scrambled

bagel with peanut butter

300ml milk

lunch

tin of tuna

jacket potato

beans/cottage cheese

dinner

150g mince beef/mince turkey

pasta/rice/potato

evoo

Pre-workout

80g oats

milk

whey

banana

tea

150g chicken/fish

rice/potato

brocclie

night snack

tub of quark

30g peanut butter

Just an idea of what you can eat mate. Potato/rice/chicken/mince ect... is really easy to make and take in tubs to work. Tastes great too cold!

Just enjoy eating mate and keep it clean


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

s3_abv said:


> For decent
> 
> Just enjoy eating mate and keep it clean


my girlfriend thought your avi was a dick lol


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

ALR said:


> Lift weights as heavy as you can.
> 
> Look up strong lifts 5x5 program, follow that to the letter.
> 
> ...


in all fairness mate id suggest we look at his CURRENT meal plan,for all we know he could be living off haribos and monster munch,adding milk to that aint gonna turn him into a beef cake.

op,we'll take a look at your food intake as it is and adjust accordingly:thumbup1:


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

s3_abv said:


> For decent weight gain nothing beats mince meat/eggs/milk/cheese/oats/bagel/pasta/potato/rice/quark/peanut butter/nuts/olive oil...............
> 
> All of the above costs peanuts to buy and you can make some quality meals from it!
> 
> ...


nice post,all good foods,easy to prep/consume,personally i try to mix up types of meals on different days to keep things interesting


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah i mix my meals up daily too. I add salad, fresh chillis, herbs ect....so it's not bland.

My lean gain diet

Breakfast 6.30am

30g whey

300ml 2% milk

wm bagel

6 egg whites, 1 yolk scrambled

50g salmon

5ml evoo

5ml fish oil

Break 10.00am

tin of tuna

50g pasta or wm pitta

rocket/red onion/tomato

shaving of parmason

10ml evoo

5ml fish oil

small orange

Dinner 1.00pm

170g cooked brown rice or 170g sweet potato

150g chicken

salad

15g evoo

pre 3.30-4.00pm

30g whey

25g raisons

Post 6.00-6.30pm

200g lean mince

170g cooked rice or 170g backet potato

bed snack

300ml 2% milk

125g cottage cheese

25g peanut butter


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

Lmfao!


----------



## Stallion23 (Apr 18, 2011)

All good advices.

When I started training my weight was 123 lbs for 5 9'-10' ft.10 months after I was 158 lbs, lean as before and with much more muscolar details.

The trick is eating at least every 3 hours a big meal which includes a big source of carbs (any from pasta, rice, potatos, oats, but even a pizza, big sandwich or more dirty stuff is ok in your condition) and a reasonable amount of protein (you do not need pounds of meat every day) every meal, even before bed. If you go out on the weekend as well, do not forget even when you are out to always keep your tommy full...even a chicken breast sandwich in Mc Donald will do it, or in worst case also a normal burger.

For the training if you have no experience at all, I would advice you to start with machines and dumbelss exercises which will allow you to fill the muscle working for the first time, which will translate in initial muscle growth....once you start feeling that you actually have muscles and are able to reach a decent contration and pump during workout, move to "bigger" exercises, such as deadlifting, bench press, military press, squat etc..the 5X5 indicated above is a good technique IMHO, but first as I said have a period of just dumbells and machines so to start building that connection muscle, mind, which will allow you to feel the contraction and the pump forever.

If you are committed, I would say you can grow 20-30 pounds by the end of the summer.

P.S. At my times Gainers were considered as drugs from my parents, so I could not use them, but if you struggle eating or if you simply looking for fast meal solution buy a gainer, or better make it yourself. 150g oats (or 100 g maltodex) and 30-40 g proteins will do. Before bed just half the carbs dose.


----------



## Gadgy (May 8, 2011)

Shadowgain said:


> Thanks for the advice and links...
> 
> I guess there really is nothing that can help apart from eating right
> 
> Looks like i'll have to post-phone the navy for a few more months and raid the fridge and supermarket


Well obviously


----------

